# Herding in CT?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone know of herding locations in CT? 

Thanks


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe there was a club up in the northwest corner, Cornwall area, but I'm not sure if they're still around...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure how up to date these links are. (scroll down pat the banners) NE Trainers

Depending on where you are in CT you might want to check the surrounding states too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not sure if Susan Sullivan who has gsd's still teaches herding, she is in Canterbury but they used to train somewhere else..


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> not sure if Susan Sullivan who has gsd's still teaches herding, she is in Canterbury but they used to train somewhere else..


I just contacted her the other day about taking Piper to her. I thought she was in MA? Didn't double check because Piper can't go until she's 18 months but I'm pretty sure our breeder said she's somewhere near Brookfield MA. (maybe that's where she trains?)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I believe that is where she trains..I have been to Meadowbrook Farm, she 'used' to have gsd's but now has aussie/border collies..not a bad trainer, very tough tho, and it wasn't a good experience for my aussie who is a marshmellow but loves to herd. 

I know Tenley Dexter is a fabulous trainer, but not sure if she does it anymore?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I believe that is where she trains..I have been to Meadowbrook Farm, she 'used' to have gsd's but now has aussie/border collies..not a bad trainer, very tough tho, and it wasn't a good experience for my aussie who is a marshmellow but loves to herd.


I took Piper to Diane Menard at Black Birch Farm in Sturbridge when she was really young just to see how she would react to the sheep. She was nice enough but I wanted to try tending. I hope SS isn't too tough, I'm kind of a marshmallow too!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no I think Susan is very fair,,the one I felt was 'tough' was meadowbrook here in bozrah ct..


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations. We are on "the list" for a Sequoyah puppy which we hope to have June 2014. Such a long wait....Anyway, I would like to try several different activities with the dog to see what he/she excels at. Herding will be a good energy draining activity for the dog. We have no intentions of doing anything competitive with it...this will be just for fun.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am thinking of giving herding a try too. Am in Ct....will try some of the names listed here. I could also go into NY or Ma....Any recommendations?

Curious if this would be a good sport for a reactive dog?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella will be giving herding a try this weekend. We are going to an intro day with Tenley Dexter. Should be very interesting.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

katdog5911 said:


> Stella will be giving herding a try this weekend. We are going to an intro day with Tenley Dexter. Should be very interesting.


Have fun! We're still waiting...2 more months.

Here's another place that was recommended to me. All sorts of things going on.
Lynnette Milleville
Nutmeg Farm


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Tenley Dexter is GREAT!!! have fun!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

We were going to go with our little guy....but he hasn't had all his shots yet. So we will have to wait for the next one. Not sure when that is....any idea?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eddie, check the asca website, they do alot of herding stuff and most times it's open to spectators/other breeds besides aussies.
(australian shepherd club of america)


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella and I attended our first Herding seminar today with Tenley Dexter. I was expecting a disaster but Stella really surprised me. When she was introduced to the sheep, she did not try to eat them....lol. And her reactivity to all the other dogs around was under control too. It was a fun day and very informative. 

One thing I learned was that GSDs "tend" sheep as opposed to what the Border Collies and Aussies do. So Tenley recommended I work with a trainer that specializes in GSD tending style. Her suggestion was Carol at Meadowbrook in Bozrah. 

Any suggestions? Input?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I"ve been to Carol, I'll pm you


----------

